# Bolivar Belicoso question



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

What is the difference between the Bolivar Belicoso Fino and the Bolivar Belicoso Fino SLB? The SLB's are priced a little bit more.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

wrinklenuts said:


> What is the difference between the Bolivar Belicoso Fino and the Bolivar Belicoso Fino SLB? The SLB's are priced a little bit more.


SLB is slide lid box - aka cabinet


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

SLB better for aging.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

Cool. Thanks guys. I guess a nice box is worth the couple of extra dollars.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> SLB is slide lid box - aka cabinet


The other's are in a Plain Dress Box. Cigars Packaged in SLB's are better for long term aging.


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

I like the SLB better than the dress boxes for playing "cigar box tetris" in large coolers!


----------



## ConMan (Dec 20, 2005)

The SLB's do take longer to age:2


----------

